# End of Sep events at supporting vendors



## Silver (28/9/17)

There are several events taking place this weekend

In JHB

*The Vape Industry* relaunching their new shop on Saturday - several juice vendors attending
( @Naeem_M )

In Durban

*VapePulse* 1 year birthday bash and revamped store launch on Friday
( @VapePulse )

*Sir Vape* new shop opening on Saturday - loads of juice and other vendors descending
( @Sir Vape )

In CT

*Vape Lab* FIFA competition at their lounge on Friday
( @Goku's cloud )

Wow!

If I've missed anything, please post below

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Spoilt for choice this weekend!


----------

